# OBS to ZOOM



## marksudhir (Nov 1, 2021)

I want to connect my OBS to Zoom for church service, through my Mac, please help me. thank you


----------



## tinusriyanto (Nov 2, 2021)

Have you search this forum ?
In short, for Mac you need some sort of virtual sound card / cable (SoundFlower / Blackhole / Virtual Cable / etc) to receive audio from OBD and send to Zoom.


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Nov 2, 2021)

Watch this:








						Connect OBS to Zoom using NDI
					

This is probably the simplest method of connecting both audio and video from OBS to Zoom using the NDI Virtual Input plugin.To be able to follow the steps in...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## willsie01 (Nov 7, 2021)

Rag and Bone Puppet Theat said:


> Watch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to OBS and trying to set it up on my MacBook. Followed the YouTube tutorial but I can't complete one step because when I right click on the NDI Virtual Input Icon I don't get the option to send it to the OBS Stream as described. Perhaps the procedure has changed since the video was made. I'm stuck!


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Nov 7, 2021)

Launch NDI Virtual Input
Launch OBS
Add your Video Capture Device (your camera) to a scene
Add your Audio Input Capture (your mic, or your camera's mic) to the same scene (BTW, make sure you don't have any global audio devices enabled in the OBS prefs)
In NDI Virtual Input _your mac.local_ (OBS) 
In Zoom preferences select NDI Video as your camera and NDI Audio as your mic.


----------



## willsie01 (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you for the reply.
I had already carried out a few items on your list. The ones I hadn't I've commented on below as

Add your Video Capture Device (your camera) to a scene   _*Done*_
Add your Audio Input Capture (your mic, or your camera's mic) to the same scene (BTW, make sure you don't have any global audio devices enabled in the OBS prefs)    _*Done...and should the properties of the Audio Input Capture added to the scene be NDI Audio?*_
In NDI Virtual Input _your mac.local_ (OBS)  _*Can't do this. I have the NDI Virtual Input Icon in the sytem bar but right clicking only brings up choices of Show All Windows; Show; & Quit. No option launches a field I can make any input.*_


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Nov 8, 2021)

No, I don't think properties of the audio input should be NDI, but rather just the same as the device.
Hmm...I don't know why you're not seeing any choices in NDI. Sorry. Reinstall NDI?

BTW, on my system a right click isn't required, just a click. But I doubt that that's the issue.

You could try asking over at the NDI forums.


----------



## willsie01 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rag and Bone Puppet Theat said:


> No, I don't think properties of the audio input should be NDI, but rather just the same as the device.
> Hmm...I don't know why you're not seeing any choices in NDI. Sorry. Reinstall NDI?
> 
> BTW, on my system a right click isn't required, just a click. But I doubt that that's the issue.
> ...



Thanks again.
Schoolboy error: the NDI choices were accessible via Menu bar at the top of my Mac screen!  I keep trying to find it the way it was demoed in YT. Ignoring the obvious.


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Nov 8, 2021)

Glad it's sorted now.


----------

